# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  prikupljanje plišanaca i plastičnih autića za djecu izbjeglice

## bucka

*ADRA Hrvatska*Dragi svi,
 Prikupljamo dječje igračke za najmlađe u zimskom prihvatnom centru u Slavonskom Brodu. Poseban naglasak je na plišanim igračkama i plastičnim autićima.
 Prikuplja se na adresi Rakovčeva 26 od ponedjeljka do četvrtka, od 9-17h. Hvala unaprijed svima.

----------


## zutaminuta

Može se slati poštom?

----------


## Zenii

I mene zanima jel može poštom?

----------


## Aurora*

Na njihovoj FB stranici, linkanoj u uvodnom postu, pise da se moze slati postom.

----------


## bucka

moze i postom

----------


## tira_baco

Sjećam se ovog događaja

----------

